# A different reality.



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Imagine if you will... The human race developed differently.

Imagine that the male was exactly the male that we have come to accept as a man.

What if females where similar to what females are today, but they lacked a vagina, and also had a penis which was on average 2" longer than a males penis. Say these females were smaller, but were Alpha to the point where they would be doing everything they could to dominate a man.

So no sex between these mythical races of humans occur, unless it is a female copulating a male through gay sex. Yes the female doing the penetration.

Do you think if females had penises and not vagina's, and you are guaranteed to not have sexual intimacy that men would be chivalrous, would earn for, would put their lives on the lines for females?


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Just look at prison. Yes, of course they would still have sexual and emotional intimacy, but also there would still be rape.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> Just look at prison. Yes, of course they would still have sexual and emotional intimacy, but also there would still be rape.


Yes. In my mythical races it would be rare for the female to allow penetration, but she would take it.

The highly Alpha female was much more violent and treacherous than the calmer male in my depiction.

Men would comfort each other in this situation, and gay men have one as the husband who tends to be the supporter and provider, it would be about the same thing.

I was pointing out, if we had to interact with females like they were males, and also they would not provide intimacy to us, that men wouldn't be quick to take one out to lunch, help support her, lust after her, etc.

It is the gender differences to why men desire women and women desire men.

I'm a little miffed at the world outside of TAM and infidelity boards thinking that a sexless position for a male is a petty thing to complain about.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

If any person is in a sexless situation, they are there because they haven't decided to leave yet (and they might never decide to leave).


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Faithful Wife said:


> If any person is in a sexless situation, they are there because they haven't decided to leave yet (and they might never decide to leave).


Well, that be true. No matter how you look at it, tt all boils down to what you said.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

treyvion said:


> What if females where similar to what females are today, but they lacked a vagina, and also had a penis which was on average 2" longer than a males penis. Say these females were smaller, but were Alpha to the point where they would be doing everything they could to dominate a man.
> 
> So no sex between these mythical races of humans occur, unless it is a female copulating a male through gay sex.


Sounds like an old Roger Corman flick.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

I would love to see the Mystery Science Theater 3000 spoof of this movie.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Are you in Colorado right now?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I feel like I just stepped into the Twilight Zone


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

In the scenario described, it sounds doubtful that there would be any specific attraction between men and women and, if sex did happen, it would be genderless.

Incidentally, in this fantasy world, how would humans procreate? Would men and women be self-fertilizing?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Amplexor said:


> Sounds like an old Roger Corman flick.


I should write the story behind it.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> In the scenario described, it sounds doubtful that there would be any specific attraction between men and women and, if sex did happen, it would be genderless.
> 
> Incidentally, in this fantasy world, how would humans procreate? Would men and women be self-fertilizing?


I don't know why, I imagine the baby coming out of the stomach like the movie alien.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

You lost me at chicks with d!cks ...


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Deejo said:


> You lost me at chicks with d!cks ...


I was trying to get men to admit, if the chicks had d!cks, they were these mean, bossy, overly alpha controlling folks, and you won't be getting any kinda loving or intimacy. You wouldn't be trying to wife them.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

treyvion said:


> I was trying to get men to admit, if the chicks had d!cks, they were these mean, bossy, overly alpha controlling folks, and you won't be getting any kinda loving or intimacy. You wouldn't be trying to wife them.


You got that damn right, brother.


----------



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

What was the point of this thread? All you are doing is stating the obvious which is that hheterosexual men won't be attracted to women with penises who are more "alpha" than them. Maybe you are weary of seeing the women with the vaginas running the show? Or something like that? Do you feel that men serve women because they have vaginas?

I'm confused:scratchhead:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Could I have what your smoking'? :scratchhead:
Just kidding.
I actually couldn't get past the chicks with d!cks part.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

treyvion said:


> I was trying to get men to admit, if the chicks had d!cks, they were these mean, bossy, overly alpha controlling folks, and you won't be getting any kinda loving or intimacy. You wouldn't be trying to wife them.


No more than most women would be wanting to hook up with men who had vaginas, boobs and were super-beta, I expect


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> No more than most women would be wanting to hook up with men who had vaginas, boobs and were super-beta, I expect


They'd think those vaginas and boobs were much more intelligent and had more common sense than a mere man


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

I thought there were already chicks with d*cks! Hermaphrodites! Oh wait, they have both d*cks and vaginas! Never mind.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Jamison said:


> I thought there were already chicks with d*cks! Hermaphrodites! Oh wait, they have both d*cks and vaginas! Never mind.


If your only choice in America was now smaller more Alpha basically men, who dressed in drag... And they weren't going to be affectionate with you, they were highly networked and worked together and much more aggressive than you... You wouldn't be falling in love with, putting your life on the line for, lusting after, financially supporting them. You'd go to another country where there was the traditional masculine to feminine interation.


----------



## Jamison (Feb 10, 2011)

treyvion said:


> If your only choice in America was now smaller more Alpha basically men, who dressed in drag... And they weren't going to be affectionate with you, they were highly networked and worked together and much more aggressive than you... You wouldn't be falling in love with, putting your life on the line for, lusting after, financially supporting them. You'd go to another country where there was the traditional masculine to feminine interation.


Well alrighty then.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Amplexor said:


>


Title grabber: "WOMEN WITH A LUST FOR MEN!"

Such a bizarre concept they had to make a movie about it.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Title grabber: "WOMEN WITH A LUST FOR MEN!"
> 
> Such a bizarre concept they had to make a movie about it.


That's funny, because I know for a fact that many women have a lust for a men.

Have we accepted that most women don't really care about sex unless they can use it to leverage their position in life?


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Fozzy said:


> Title grabber: "WOMEN WITH A LUST FOR MEN!"
> 
> Such a bizarre concept they had to make a movie about it.


Mine was something like this. Except those hot amazon looking babes do not have a vagina at all, and they aren't going to treat you kindly, theyll enslave you or take your life away...


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Unless we were all born without genitals someone would be looking to stick what they have in someone else. I got myself neutered after my 4th child but even though I can't procreate doesn't mean I don't want sex, show me a knot hole in a fence and I will tell you I wonder what it's like to stick my little monster in there.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

love=pain said:


> Unless we were all born without genitals someone would be looking to stick what they have in someone else. I got myself neutered after my 4th child but even though I can't procreate doesn't mean I don't want sex, show me a knot hole in a fence and I will tell you I wonder what it's like to stick my little monster in there.


Right. If it was all just men in the entire world, then some would be husbands and other wives.

However if it was only like that in your geographical region or country due to politics, you wouldn't participate in the gay sex, you go to another country where there are women who are happy to be women and love men.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Right. If it was all just men in the entire world, then some would be husbands and other wives.
> 
> However if it was only like that in your geographical region or country due to politics, you wouldn't participate in the gay sex, you go to another country where there are women who are happy to be women and love men.


HaHa maybe but when in Rome

Women don't need a d1ck to rule men it seems like what they already have does the trick.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

love=pain said:


> HaHa maybe but when in Rome
> 
> Women don't need a d1ck to rule men it seems like what they already have does the trick.


Even the promise of it controls many men. They look at the "top" men like men look at "hot" women.

Very attractive, desireable and hard to hold, you gotta put up with a lot of bs to be with them, and they will...


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Imagine if you will... The human race developed differently.
> 
> Imagine that the male was exactly the male that we have come to accept as a man.
> 
> ...


I think I saw this movie on the rack in the video store behind the curtain.

But seriously....WTH are you talking about? The level of differences in the species would be so incredibly different that you and I and anyone else couldn't have a realistic conversation about it because we have ZERO ability to understand the true dynamics of it and also how we have evolved and this "reality" would've evolved would've been different.

You do realize you're not describing male and female, you're describing two different versions of male. 

So what you're asking is if you have small statured hung men who are dominant with larger statured "average" endowed "beta (because we love this term" men, would there be intimacy etc?

Uhmmm, it couldn't exist due to no abilty to reproduce.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> If any person is in a sexless situation, they are there because they haven't decided to leave yet (and they might never decide to leave).


I wish I could like this more.

I was in a sexless marriage. I left it for that (and other) reasons.

It's not my spouses "responsibility" to give me sex like a chore. It's MY responsibility to choose a mate who finds me attractive and WANTS to have sex, and then it's MY responsibility to continue to be attractive to my mate. If over time they cease to find me attractive and don't want sex, we first try and figure out why and fix it, and 2. end it if it's not fixable. Or 3. choose to not have sex. But either way, it's all on you.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

treyvion said:


> I was trying to get men to admit, if the chicks had d!cks, they were these mean, bossy, overly alpha controlling folks, and you won't be getting any kinda loving or intimacy. You wouldn't be trying to wife them.


You're right, because that's not a wife. LOL that's a strong husband.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Sounds like you're talking about prison. Big guys vs. little guys and who's going to stick what where when somebody drops the soap.


----------

